# ROTP Dates and (Civ) University Fees



## iæfai (22 Mar 2010)

I couldn't find an answer to this on a basic search...

I have been told the ROTP enrolment date is July 24th.  I have then been told we go to RMC for a 3 week 'pre-basic training' (that is what the file manager called it), then off to the University itself.

Judging by the University (of Windsor)'s previous due dates, it is likely that university fees would be due around the 16th of August (roughly half way through August on the next Monday).

I have previously read on this board that advances can be applied for to cover these. So the few questions from the details above:

[list type=decimal]
[*]When can the tuition fee money be obtained?
[*]Is the text book money obtained at the same time as well?
[/list]

Some side questions:
[list type=decimal]
[*]Does the 'pre-basic' thing occur right after enrolment?
[*]What exactly is involved with this three week interval?
[*]I recall mention of a local officer is a sort of liason officer, when do you meet him/her?
[/list]

I think that is all of the questions I can think of right now, I am just trying to figure out the scheduling details that occur before actual school starts.


----------



## tristismilitis (22 Mar 2010)

Congrats on your acceptance!
At (or directly after) your enrolment you will  be given instructions/documentation that will include what unit will be handling your administration for the duration of your subsidy (Usually the closest Area Support Unit - ASU). You will fall under the Base Training List (BTL) and will have a University Liaison Officer (ULO) that is the first stop in your chain of command for any and all things admin. It's not always a single person but there are usually one or two key people handling your file. 
You can definitely get an advance for tuition and for books from the ULO's office. Check out this manual
http://www.cda.forces.gc.ca/dte-die/ser/smsg-eng.asp
for a better idea of what you will need to fill out for paperwork. You should have time to get your advance to pay your tuition between your enrolment date/before you leave for RMC (leaving the first week or so of August most likely, but they always have you back for the first day of your uni classes!)
Your ULO will brief you on all of this before you leave for your 3 weeks of RMC fun so don't worry too much, they will know when you need to be there as that is the same people/office that will be making your travel arrangements to get to Ontario. 
Remember if you do get an advance you must finalize the claim at the ULO's office with your tuition breakdown and receipts for everything you used the advance for (books/tuition) once school has started and within the time frame they specify (60 days from the advance I think) otherwise they will take the money from your pay (not to mention being hassled for not having things in on time).
I won't comment too much on the 3 week RMC part as that wasn't on the 'to-do' list when I first started school, but from reading other threads it seems like you will be getting the intro to military life: basic kit issue for uniforms, paperwork (CF memo format), rank structure and the start of drill/deportment/inspections etc. Look through the forum a bit more as there are a few threads around where people have talked more in depth about it.
Good luck and have fun

tm.


----------



## iæfai (22 Mar 2010)

Thank you for your reply. A question on 'Area Support Unit', I have done a quick search and the best thing I could find is: http://www.army.forces.gc.ca/jtfc-lfca/lfca.html

This is for land forces, and although I am going navy, would this likely be the the support units in question?

I notice that it looks like major units such as London, Toronto, Borden, etc. Then underneath these it has specific groups. 

I am in London right now (parents live here), and it looks like the Windsor units are under 31 CBG London. Now would that imply the ULO being in Windsor or in London?


----------



## tristismilitis (23 Mar 2010)

31 CBG is supported by 2 Area Support Group (ASG) which includes ASU London (all of which doesn't really matter a whole lot for the purposes of determining where your claims/leave passes/info will be managed).
ASU London looks like the closest to you geographically so that's probably where you will be posted while you are at school and where your ULO contact will be. Your recruiter should  be able to tell you for sure but you will eventually get a package with instructions/info. Element doesn't matter as much in terms of admin at this point, the ULO's office handles Army, Air and Navy ROTP, UTPNCM (and a variety of other student types) until graduation/posting to unit of employment. Not having the office close by adds the extra travel step for some things but you can do a fair bit by phone/email/fax/snail mail etc.


----------



## benny88 (25 Mar 2010)

tristismilitis said:
			
		

> 31 CBG is supported by 2 Area Support Group (ASG) which includes ASU London (all of which doesn't really matter a whole lot for the purposes of determining where your claims/leave passes/info will be managed).
> ASU London looks like the closest to you geographically so that's probably where you will be posted while you are at school and where your ULO contact will be. Your recruiter should  be able to tell you for sure but you will eventually get a package with instructions/info. Element doesn't matter as much in terms of admin at this point, the ULO's office handles Army, Air and Navy ROTP, UTPNCM (and a variety of other student types) until graduation/posting to unit of employment. Not having the office close by adds the extra travel step for some things but you can do a fair bit by phone/email/fax/snail mail etc.



I can confirm that ROTP members from Windsor are under the ULO's at ASU London. If and when you need to make the trip for admin reasons, you can claim the costs and will be reimbursed.


----------

